# Inexpensive boat trailer options



## Lawdog (Apr 5, 2010)

Howdy. I'm looking to get a little trailer for my dad's 12' jon. It has no motor. I imagine he'll be taking only occassional and short trips with it. I saw the one at Harbor Freight for about $300 and thought that might be a good option. I've not been able to find a used one in the state, but $600 for a new one is not really an option either. 

So far, I've noted some folks have had trouble finding replacement parts for the bearings and what not. Any other observations or suggestions?


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 5, 2010)

Lawdog said:


> Howdy. I'm looking to get a little trailer for my dad's 12' jon. It has no motor. I imagine he'll be taking only occassional and short trips with it. I saw the one at Harbor Freight for about $300 and thought that might be a good option. I've not been able to find a used one in the state, but $600 for a new one is not really an option either.
> 
> So far, I've noted some folks have had trouble finding replacement parts for the bearings and what not. Any other observations or suggestions?




Look at my build. I got a jet ski trailor for 175, it is fully adjustable and perfect for my 12' Jon.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saw that you were in Montana, probably not a ton of jet skis around like here in Georgia.


----------



## Froggy (Apr 5, 2010)

I am actually going to order one of these myself this week, just check the reviews on the net 34 people would recomend it... good enough for me, I have been checking CL for 2 Month now without luck, so I am going to get one new, they are not perfect, but decent enough for a 12. Do some searches here there are new bearing part ##'s somewhere here If you like to change them, I am staying locally, will see how it goes. Several guys here use them or had them.


----------



## Lawdog (Apr 5, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> Saw that you were in Montana, probably not a ton of jet skis around like here in Georgia.



Good idea, but you're right, not a ton of jet skis. Some out in the western part of the state, but fewer close to me. I'll add that to my CL search and see what turns up. Thanks.


----------



## Lawdog (Apr 5, 2010)

Froggy said:


> I am actually going to order one of these myself this week, just check the reviews on the net 34 people would recomend it... good enough for me, I have been checking CL for 2 Month now without luck, so I am going to get one new, they are not perfect, but decent enough for a 12. Do some searches here there are new bearing part ##'s somewhere here If you like to change them, I am staying locally, will see how it goes. Several guys here use them or had them.



Thanks. Please keep us posted on your thoughts if you do get one.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 5, 2010)

My brother has the Menard's version utility trailer it's about 4 years old. I did have to run a ground wire to each light and it will need some sanding and paint in a few spots. He repacks the bearings every year.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 5, 2010)

That trailer you are mentioning is the trailer that came with my first jon boat - a 1236 alumacraft... it worked great for that. I would recommend it and wouldn't think twice about buying another for the same sized boat.


----------



## Lawdog (Apr 5, 2010)

russ010 said:


> That trailer you are mentioning is the trailer that came with my first jon boat - a 1236 alumacraft... it worked great for that. I would recommend it and wouldn't think twice about buying another for the same sized boat.



Excellent, thank you!

FYI, this is the one I am considering--more of an actual "boat" trailer as opposed to their "utility" trailer. That said, I'd consider one of the others if that was the advice. I did note it has 8" wheels and I'd prefer 12" wheels. Right now, this one can be had for $263, then add in cost of a winch and a jack.


----------



## Froggy (Apr 5, 2010)

Where do you get it for $ 263? best I see on catalog is 299 minus 10 bucks coupon. + 75 shipping at Hfreight, or on Ebay $ 311 + 49 shipped, let me know where do you see it. Thanks


----------



## Lawdog (Apr 5, 2010)

Currently $329 on website, minus 20% coupon (readily available) and shipped free to local store on their truck. Only part I'm unsure of is the free shipping, but that's what the guy said when I called a couple days ago and I needed to order it at the store and pay for it up front.


----------

